
FTC and DOJ's entire antitrust division budget is below what FB makes in 3 days - pslattery
https://onezero.medium.com/its-ridiculous-underfunded-u-s-regulators-can-t-keep-fighting-the-tech-giants-like-this-3b57487b4d63
======
chrisco255
Was this also not true of Standard Oil and AT&T?

------
poorman
I do not believe they need to prove a company is being anti-competitive. If
that's the case, I would assume the majority of cost would be legwork in
gathering evidence.

------
nickff
Article is paywalled for me, but wouldn't the relevant comparison be to
Facebook's legal and lobbying budget?

If we're comparing overall organizational resources, we should compare FB's
revenue to the entire DoJ or US Government.

------
zalkota
Taxes and regulation stifle innovation And venture capital. Why does the
government need more money??

~~~
kevin_b_er
This generic argument against taxes and regulation doesn't apply to an
antitrust discussion.

The point is a giant company can easily outspend the government and bury it.
This runs counter to your "think of the little guy!!!" argument being used to
defend Facebook.

